# Decal removal



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a large decal on the bottom of my door which measures about 1ft x the width of the door. It has now deteriorated at the bottom & I want to replace it.

Has anyone had any experience in removing a large decal?
Replacing it is bad enough, trying to get it on smooth without bubbles, but taking it off !!!!!

Appreciate your thoughts

Brian


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

I have always found heating with a hairdryer helps removes the decal & more importantly the glue stays on the decal.

Dave.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Removed my damaged decals on an old van with a hot air gun , no damage to the paintwork .  

Rob


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

as said above, heat the decal first working slowly as not to split the deacal, when it is off use some white spirit on a cloth to rmove any glue left behind then a good rub over with t-cut to remove any lines. Beware though, if it is a cheap decal it will break up, this happened on the one below the windscreen on my hymer and it took me a good couple of hours and sore fingers to get it all off. Good luck.


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

as said above, heat the decal first working slowly as not to split the deacal, when it is off use some white spirit on a cloth to rmove any glue left behind then a good rub over with t-cut to remove any lines. Beware though, if it is a cheap decal it will break up, this happened on the one below the windscreen on my hymer and it took me a good couple of hours and sore fingers to get it all off. Good luck.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Hair dryer and petrol to remove any residue, then give it a coat of wax.

Don't forget to clean with white spirit before applying new decal


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Fitting a new adhesive decal is easy if you follow the basics:

Clean the surface well, use Methylated Spirits or similar to get any residue off the surface. Mark the extremities of where the new decal will go in soft pencil.

Mix up some washing up liquid and water, about 5% solution and apply over the area where the decal is going to be fixed. It will dry fairly quickly, so get moving once you have wetted the whole surface.

The new decal should come with a backing sheet and a front sheet, take off the backing sheet (adhesive side of the decal) and apply to the panel. The water and washing up liquid mix will allow you to move the decal into place before it dries.

Once you're happy with the position, squeegee out the air and water bubbles and leave to dry. Remove the front sheet only when the decal has been in place for a few hours.

Here's a picture of one of ours on the side of the trailer that we applied ourselves:










Peter


----------

